# Pet Adoption Survey



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi everyone! I'm a student working on a UX design project on pet adoption and if you've had experience with adopting, or plan on adopting, it would be nice to get some insights on your experience. I would greatly appreciate it. 

Please note that all the answers provided will be used purely for research. Thank you for your time!

The survey can be accessed here:
Pet Adoption Survey


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

To be honest, I had to look at your profile to determine that you were who you appear to be. You can probably see how folks might be hesitant to answer an online survey from a relative stranger but now that I know you're you, I've gone ahead and submitted to the survey. I hope whoever has tasked you with this truly listens & acts on the insights gathered. Good questions, by the way.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

ukamikazu said:


> To be honest, I had to look at your profile to determine that you were who you appear to be. You can probably see how folks might be hesitant to answer an online survey from a relative stranger but now that I know you're you, I've gone ahead and submitted to the survey. I hope whoever has tasked you with this truly listens & acts on the insights gathered. Good questions, by the way.


That thought did cross my mind, I'm not as active on here as I once was. I probably need to change that. Thank you so much for answering the survey. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Another honest response: As a moderator when I first read your message I almost hit "Spam Clean" and cast you into the outer darkness. Your survey *requires* personal information and does not identify any responsible organization. For those reasons, I did not complete it.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

Michael said:


> Another honest response: As a moderator when I first read your message I almost hit "Spam Clean" and cast you into the outer darkness. Your survey *requires* personal information and does not identify any responsible organization. For those reasons, I did not complete it.


That's completely understandable. The reason I require those personal details is that they are used to develop personas during product development. Basically a representation of the target user base that will better help me cater to that base. And the reason there is no organization listed is that I'm just a student working on a class project for the Google User Experience Design Certificate program. Here is a link to a project I recently completed, just to give you a better idea: Case Study


----------



## ukamikazu (Jun 4, 2010)

That is really cool! Were you able to do any A/B testing at all? Any interesting p-hacking?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

In my professional capacity I receive survey requests from students doing research in my field or sometimes my professional society. These surveys never ask for identifying personal details. They come under the logo of a university or non-profit organization, and have links that explain exactly how the date will be stored, used, or shared. Mentioning the name Google makes this survey seem like another marketing or information gathering ploy.

I don't think anyone should respond to your survey, but I will allow the post to remain.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

ukamikazu said:


> That is really cool! Were you able to do any A/B testing at all? Any interesting p-hacking?


Not yet, this is just an individual project I have to conduct usability studies all on my own since I'm not part of a team and I have no budget for that. This course also focuses mostly on the design process and not so much on the engineering side of things. So I have to rely on low-fidelity prototypes instead of a working product in order to conduct my usability studies.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

Michael said:


> In my professional capacity I receive survey requests from students doing research in my field or sometimes my professional society. These surveys never ask for identifying personal details. They come under the logo of a university or non-profit organization, and have links that explain exactly how the date will be stored, used, or shared. Mentioning the name Google makes this survey seem like another marketing or information gathering ploy.
> 
> I don't think anyone should respond to your survey, but I will allow the post to remain.


Well, I can assure you it's not for marketing purposes since I am not collecting any contact information. Google is nothing more than the sponsor of the certificate program.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

Darksome said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a student working on a UX design project on pet adoption and if you've had experience with adopting, or plan on adopting, it would be nice to get some insights on your experience. I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Please note that all the answers provided will be used purely for research. Thank you for your time!
> 
> ...


I don't understand why you would post in an aquatic PLANT website to ask people to take a survey about pets. It is Aquatic PLANT Central, after all. Are you asking about people who have pet fish? If not, this is way off-topic, and I'm surprised the moderators didn't just delete the post.

I'm one who won't volunteer personal information that I have no guarantees on how it may be used in the future, so I'll pass.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

t2000kw said:


> I don't understand why you would post in an aquatic PLANT website to ask people to take a survey about pets. It is Aquatic PLANT Central, after all. Are you asking about people who have pet fish? If not, this is way off-topic, and I'm surprised the moderators didn't just delete the post.
> 
> I'm one who won't volunteer personal information that I have no guarantees on how it may be used in the future, so I'll pass.


It's off-topic in the Off-Topic Lounge?  I posted this here for the simple reason that people who have aquariums may have other pets. And statistically speaking, I wouldn't be too far off the mark. Unless you took a quick look at the survey, you would know that the only personal information being requested is name, gender identity, and occupation. Hardly anything to be alarmist about. Regardless, thank you for your input.


----------



## RoofiedPriest (Mar 30, 2021)

I find it interesting that an individual would take time out of their day just to post a response voicing pointless dissatisfaction and then declining to do the survey. You would think just not doing the survey would suffice.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Because it looks like spam, and we do our best to prevent it on this site.


----------



## irennorth (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi! I can tell you about how I tried to tame my guinea pig. Spoiler: it didn't work out for me. The only thing that came out for me is that sometimes my guinea pig can eat from my hands, but even then, it is rare. Therefore, I concluded that it is difficult to tame guinea pigs. But it seems to me that this is not necessary, they are so cute, and they do not eat so much, so a lot of money will not go to it. Since I study veterinary medicine, I regularly look through various articles about animal nutrition. And recently, I had a question about the fact that can guinea pigs eat celery in large quantities, or do you still need to limit celery in the diet of a guinea pig?


----------



## MarkosMinnich65 (5 mo ago)

I can tell you that adopting a pet is a rewarding experience that can change an adopter's life. Adopting a pet includes many benefits, including companionship, exercise, and mental health. Pets can also be good for your physical health. They help reduce stress by providing unconditional love and affection. They increase heart rate, which helps improve circulation and lower blood pressure. I've lived alone for several years now, and I don't know what I would do without the dog I adopted for emotional support. I had no idea at first what these dogs were allowed, but Frequently Asked Questions | ESARA helped me with that.


----------

